# 2015 Season thoughts



## IndyTreeFan

Now, I am no football prognosticator, and I admittedly know little about the sport other than what any typical couch-potato fan knows, but I find it funny reading the views of others regarding our chances in 2015.

The consensus among other MVFC fans is that we really have no chance to be any good.  Mike Perish was the only reason we did anything last season, and he's gone, so we're automatically gonna suck again.  We have a tendency to follow up a good season with a lousy season.  We're the worst non-HBCU football program in the country.  And it goes on and on and on...

I have no real idea what to expect other than we should have a stout defense, a great receiving corps, and a QB that should be a playmaker.  Who knows what that will equate to.  Well, other MVFC fans know.  The abyss.

I just thought that was funny.  And it's boring on here right now, so maybe this give us something to talk about...


----------



## GuardShock

I really cannot wait to see sycamore football in action again. I see no reason why we're not competing for the championship. Mike Perish was a good Quarter Back. Nothing against the guy, but he wasn't a JO of the football team. I'm expecting our defense to be stout and our offense to continue progressing throughout the year. I know nothing about Zack Kline or Matt Adams other than their name and that I follow Zack on Twitter. I looked up stats from Zack's previous schools and man the kid has an arm and he seems to extend plays well. Matt Adams did a good job on homecoming day but I was also a participant of the walk. So that day is a little fuzzy. 

I need something football to talk about. I have been grasping at anything the NFL has put out because the Pacers are out of the playoffs and it's still months until football season comes out.


----------



## sycamore tuff

GuardShock said:


> I really cannot wait to see sycamore football in action again. I see no reason why we're not competing for the championship. Mike Perish was a good Quarter Back. Nothing against the guy, but he wasn't a JO of the football team. I'm expecting our defense to be stout and our offense to continue progressing throughout the year. I know nothing about Zack Kline or Matt Adams other than their name and that I follow Zack on Twitter. I looked up stats from Zack's previous schools and man the kid has an arm and he seems to extend plays well. Matt Adams did a good job on homecoming day but I was also a participant of the walk. So that day is a little fuzzy.
> 
> I need something football to talk about. I have been grasping at anything the NFL has put out because the Pacers are out of the playoffs and it's still months until football season comes out.



A little fuzzy?

We will win the mvfc in 2015!


----------



## southernindianaballer

I like our chances but keeping expectations in order.  Defense will be tuff, receiving group is tuff, line is good, quarterbacks are battling... hold on - I have keep my expectations in order...  I feel good about this coming season.


----------



## sycamore tuff

southernindianaballer said:


> I like our chances but keeping expectations in order.  Defense will be tuff, receiving group is tuff, line is good, quarterbacks are battling... hold on - I have keep my expectations in order...  I feel good about this coming season.



Every part of the team has to not only be tuff, but be Sycamore Tuff.  They need to hold themselves to a higher standard than the competition holds themselves.


----------



## GuardShock

sycamore tuff said:


> A little fuzzy?
> 
> We will win the mvfc in 2015!



Well, you know how it goes..


----------



## new sycamore fan

This team will still be playing with a huge chip on their shoulders.  They are well aware of all of what's being said about the team with Mike gone--we really could have had 3 1st team all-conference defenders, and I'll take Owens, Tonyan... as receivers over most of the other Valley teams.  The OL and DL need to step up in a BIG way this season.  Defense needs to be much, much better against the run, and the offense needs to be much, much better running the ball.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

new sycamore fan said:


> This team will still be playing with a huge chip on their shoulders.  They are well aware of all of what's being said about the team with Mike gone--we really could have had 3 1st team all-conference defenders, and I'll take Owens, Tonyan... as receivers over most of the other Valley teams.  The OL and DL need to step up in a BIG way this season.  Defense needs to be much, much better against the run, and the offense needs to be much, much better running the ball.



I wonder if we'll see any linemen transfer in now that school is out.  Gotta be some FBS players looking for more playing time.  But that _is _always a crap shoot...


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

IndyTreeFan said:


> Now, I am no football prognosticator, and I admittedly know little about the sport other than what any typical couch-potato fan knows, but I find it funny reading the views of others regarding our chances in 2015.
> 
> The consensus among other MVFC fans is that we really have no chance to be any good.  Mike Perish was the only reason we did anything last season, and he's gone, so we're automatically gonna suck again.  We have a tendency to follow up a good season with a lousy season.  We're the worst non-HBCU football program in the country.  And it goes on and on and on...
> 
> I have no real idea what to expect other than we should have a stout defense, a great receiving corps, and a QB that should be a playmaker.  Who knows what that will equate to.  Well, other MVFC fans know.  The abyss.
> 
> I just thought that was funny.  And it's boring on here right now, so maybe this give us something to talk about...



First, don't pay attention to what the message boards say because 95% of the crap (excuse me opinion) is from NDSU and NIU fans and they for the most part have there head so far up there A$$ they are unlikely to see daylight.  I would agree with NSF analysis; both offense and defense lines need to prove something and we need to stop the run and create our own run game.  We do that and I think we are just fine.  Rival fans just think they know us from past history - new era now.  Opposing coaches took note early on last year, we wont surprise anyone this year.   The QB situation is unanswered but I think we will be OK there.

We play best with a chip, and we now have that!


----------



## bent20

Other MVC fans think an ISU team will suck? Well there is something new. Isn't that just about always the case? But yeah, let's go MVC, woohoo for conference pride and all that crap. All I care about is Go Sycamores!


----------



## STATE Fan 95

Saw where we have been picked 19th on the early picks.  Sorry dont know how to link on my phone.  4 other teams are in front of us in the conference (NDSU, ILL STATE, Youngstown and UNI) ahead of us. I see us as  good if not better than last year.  Looking at the schedule we need to be at least 5- 1 heading in to NDSU.  With the above teams to follow and Western it will be tough to get back in the playoffs.  More to prove!


----------



## niklz62

SDSU should be tough too.  they have some tall receivers and a solid QB.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Every year is a dogfight in the Valley.  The team has to be on top of its game every week.  Hopefully they work in the summer like they are serious about taking another step or two this season.  SDSU hammered us at home last season, so they should be ranked ahead of us.  Everyone seems excited about Youngstown State with Pellini as the HC.  Western Illinois will continue to improve.  NDSU, Illinois State, and UNI will always be in the mix at the top.  As we've seen in past years, there are no gimme's with SIU, MSU, and SD.  So, keep the chip on the shoulder and go out an prove you belong in the conversation.


----------



## BrokerZ

Are we not a better team than last year?  Perish was the goods, but I think we've more than adequately covered ourselves at the QB position.  We made it to the second round of the playoffs last year and I expect us to surpass that this year.  Maybe I'm setting myself up to be dissapointed, but this could be the biggest and most exciting season of ISU football in quite a while.


----------



## bent20

BrokerZ said:


> Are we not a better team than last year?  Perish was the goods, but I think we've more than adequately covered ourselves at the QB position.  We made it to the second round of the playoffs last year and I expect us to surpass that this year.  Maybe I'm setting myself up to be dissapointed, but this could be the biggest and most exciting season of ISU football in quite a while.



As usual, other fans will underestimate us, which just shows how uneducated they are about our team, but we could actually have a better team this year and miss the playoffs. We have an easier schedule but we're playing 11 games instead of 12, which doesn't make getting to seven or eight wins any easier.

We absolutely have to go at least 2-1 in non-conference play (and beating Purdue to go undefeated isn't completely out of the question), but getting five wins in the MVFC is never easy.


----------



## treeman

what does our run game look like? I know a lot of our passes act as our running plays (quick, short throws) but it would be nice to have a more established ground game to keep the defense honest.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Buck Logan was a tough runner, and had some big carries last season, including the one in overtime to put us in position to kick the game winning FG.  Booker and Taylor both saw considerable action last season, and will likely carry the load this year.  Both have better breakaway speed than Logan, but can they get the tough yards?  There is a JUCO transfer and an interesting incoming Freshman from Florida, along with a couple of other returning RBs.  It all depends on how much progress the OL makes--there is plenty of size, but can they move their feet and sustain blocks?  The first couple of games will be very telling.  Can't wait to see!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

One thing I've learned over the years by reading the posts by New Sycamore Fan and The Johnner is that QB, RB, and WR are the sexy positions that everyone gets excited about, but it's those big boys on the lines that make all the sexy stuff possible.  I hope we've got some linemen that have really put in the work (and work outs) to get better, and/or a couple of nice transfers that can make a difference.  It all starts in the trenches.


----------



## Gotta Hav

If one of our QB's can just play at Perish's level....we will have one heck of a season.  I'm going to the Purdue game again....even though we lost there two years ago....the silence of the Purdue fans walking out and from the stadium was something to behold.

They were all stunned, and most felt like they actually hadn't won the game.   I remember vividly listening to two old, and long time Boilermaker fans....just mumbling and grumbling....saying...."What just happened?"  "What was that?"   They knew.....they had just came within 2 or 3 plays, and a few seconds from losing to INDIANA STATE.

I hope to watch another good game this Fall in West Laffy....there were two big groups of ISU fans at that game...one big group at North end, and another boisterous group on the East side....with last years success, there should be another big contingent of Sycamore Fans there again.

This may be INDIANA STATES last chance ever, to knock off a BIG In-State school.


----------



## tjbison

niklz62 said:


> SDSU should be tough too.  they have some tall receivers and a solid QB.



Sumner graduated

they have some gaps to fill on offense this year


----------



## SycamoreFan317

We have a lot of unknowns on the Offensive line. It normally takes a little time for the offensive line to jell but we need them to come in and dominate right away, a pretty big question mark.


----------



## BigBlue79

Not arguing...im asking.  I thought the o-line was solid and expected to be better?  I just counted on the roster that seven of them saw lots of playing time last year.  They should be bigger, stronger, faster.


----------



## new sycamore fan

They should be.  The only starter lost is Jelovic, which is a significant loss, but the returners should all be improved.  This is a key summer for the group, and hopefully they realize with a new QB, they become the key to the offense having success.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

BigBlue79 said:


> Not arguing...im asking.  I thought the o-line was solid and expected to be better?  I just counted on the roster that seven of them saw lots of playing time last year.  They should be bigger, stronger, faster.



We need more depth on the line or pray that everybody stays healthy.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Anyone hearing anything about possible transfers into the program on either line?  It's that time of year...


----------



## treeman

Off topic here, and I know people get irritated because we seem to talk about our attendance a lot but looking at the schedule it would seem that we are going to see a drop-off in attendance (I know I seem pessimistic and all) this year.  

Butler - First game and home opener. coming off a playoff appearance. not a "sexy" opponent. good weather. i'm guessing 7,000
SEMO - The attendance for this game all depends on the Purdue game the week before. good weather. If we beat PU 7,500+, if we lose to PU 5,000.
Southern - Homecoming. Good weather hopefully. 7,700+
NDSU - This is where things start to go down hill. A lot depends on our record and team at this point but I'm predicting a let down crowd of 5,500 here. We never draw well for NDSU for some reason and I can't imagine this year any different.
Western - cold weather - 3,500
Youngstown -cold weather - 4,000


----------



## Westbadenboy

Hope I'm wrong, but unless we upset Purdue, I think your numbers are optimistic.


----------



## bent20

SycamoreFan317 said:


> We need more depth on the line or pray that everybody stays healthy.



That's the case every year though. As a mid-level MVC team we're never going to be deep with talent on the O-line. We're always going to be developing guys and asking a lot of some of them. We've come a long way with the O-line from where we were when Sanford took over, and it was the same situation when Miles took over years before that.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> That's the case every year though. As a mid-level MVC team we're never going to be deep with talent on the O-line. We're always going to be developing guys and asking a lot of some of them. We've come a long way with the O-line from where we were when Sanford took over, and it was the same situation when Miles took over years before that.



I think some of us have already forgotten what it was like back in Trent's early days.

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?4234


----------



## SycamoreFan317

bent20 said:


> That's the case every year though. As a mid-level MVC team we're never going to be deep with talent on the O-line. We're always going to be developing guys and asking a lot of some of them. We've come a long way with the O-line from where we were when Sanford took over, and it was the same situation when Miles took over years before that.



If we want to take the next step you have to develop depth in both lines. Do you really think that NDSU only has one player for each line position? The patch job moving people around won't work over the long haul. I don't care how it used to be I am only interested in today and the future. Sanford has done a fantastic job we just need more depth up front.


----------



## tjbison

SycamoreFan317 said:


> If we want to take the next step you have to develop depth in both lines. Do you really think that NDSU only has one player for each line position? The patch job moving people around won't work over the long haul. I don't care how it used to be I am only interested in today and the future. Sanford has done a fantastic job we just need more depth up front.



If you guys are interested I can give a little insight into what we do have coming back this year, I won't if this is just an ISU discussion


----------



## SycamoreFan317

tjbison said:


> If you guys are interested I can give a little insight into what we do have coming back this year, I won't if this is just an ISU discussion



You are more than welcome here go ahead and let us know what you have coming back.


----------



## new sycamore fan

We already know they have big guys that can move their feet and are well-coached.  Is there more?  JK, I know there are some solid starters back.  I'm more interested in knowing who will play LB and DB, other than CJ Smith and Champion.


----------



## tjbison

Offense

QB

Carson Wentz - Senior great player, already talked about as an NFL Draft QB, Raw but very talented no doubt we would have been in good hands with him the past 3 years
Easton Stick - RSFr that has shown tons of talent, was highly recruited out of HS in Omaha NE, next man up
Cole Davis - SO, great player out of NE also, but it appears Easton is better which is tough all are good

We are deep at QB and lost a kid who would have been a Junior this year to transfer he bleed Bison but wanted to play and knew what was in fron and behind him...Im comfortable at this postision

RB

King Frasier - Junior Transfer from Nebraska, following 2000 yd rusher John Crockett made it hard for him plus learning the system he will be good
Chase Morlock - Junior Local kid hard runner, but will need to better prove himself in ball control, fast in the open field
Lance Dunn - RFR, cant explain how impressed am with this kid, NDSU has great back but this kid is the first to hit the corner and be gone, he torched our D in the spring game, I fully expect him to be an major impact player this year and his career, he has David Johnson potential and he is from Iowa

Oline

All I can say is we return EVERYONE plus a guy that was out all last year that was all MVFC in 2013 Deep, big, and good

TE

Up in the air as we are DEEP as hell in this position also, Local recruit this yeah Ben Eleffson had B1G offers and many G5 but stayed home with us, along with what we return its very optimistic again deep talented and big group

Luke Elbers - SE stud
Jeff Elles - SO Stud
rest are underclassmen

WR

Zach Vraa - 4 rings, 6th yr senior stud...not much more to say
RJ Urzendowski - SOPH was the key in winning the NC, Semi and QTR final games last year as true Fresh, enough said
Khayvon Hawkins - RFR big recruit out of MN, great promise will have lots of PT
Shadeed Crockett - Brother of former RB John Crockett, made a sweet catch in the spring game great athlete transfered in from Montana St
Tyler Wrice - SOPH needs to develop, all seem pretty good
Nate Moody - Senior, lots of PT not a big game changer but knows the system and can teach the youngins, not a big time player IMO
Darrius Sheppard - RSF lots of hope

All in all this is the first time since 2007 im totally pumped we have an offense that is potent...we have athletes that are young and talented and im not going to be worried when the O is on the field.  This is all my opinion but we have landed some great kids lately that if they have the desire to follow the tradition and be team players will go a long ways, im a Defensive guy which is why I love NDSU football but im excited about out offense this year. and the Seniors in this class are playing for their 5th NC Ring....pretty amazing

more to come....


----------



## BigBlue79

Thanks for the info Bison...NDSU is definitely a program to model... Post the D returners...I'm anxious to see how Kyle Emmanuel will be replaced...hopefully he won't be..LOL...I watched our game against you guys last year and I think that kid beat us by himself.  He was in the backfield immediately almost every snap.  Carson Wentz can ball...To be honest...I'm pretty excited about the guys we have coming back here at Indiana State.  I predict another tough, grinding year in the MVFC.


----------



## tjbison

BigBlue79 said:


> Thanks for the info Bison...NDSU is definitely a program to model... Post the D returners...I'm anxious to see how Kyle Emmanuel will be replaced...hopefully he won't be..LOL...I watched our game against you guys last year and I think that kid beat us by himself.  He was in the backfield immediately almost every snap.  Carson Wentz can ball...To be honest...I'm pretty excited about the guys we have coming back here at Indiana State.  I predict another tough, grinding year in the MVFC.



D coming tomorrow, i hope i dont sound like a arrogant ass...if i do let me know

oh and Kyle Emanuel is going to be DAMN hard to replace

Cheer for Kyle and the San Diego Chargers
John Crockett and the Green Bay packers
David Johnson and the ST loius Cardinals


----------



## new sycamore fan

Interesting tidbit-Emanuel will likely be playing the same position with the Chargers as Colton Underwood, the brother of our OLB/DE Connor.  Good to see guys from the MVFC doing well.


----------



## BigBlue79

I agree.  I love following FCS players in the NFL. I will be following all three from NDSU and Zenner at Detroit.  SIU had a tight end get drafted and Illinois State had a TE that is at Kansas City.  A couple kids from Chattanooga also are getting their chance.  They knocked us out last year.  Very impressive team.


----------



## Bluethunder

Just picked up my copy of the Sporting News college football preview magazine.  Six teams from the MVFC in their preseason Top 25.  North Dakota State (1), Illinois State (3), Youngstown State (10), Northern Iowa (11), Indiana State (19), and South Dakota State (23), so we are picked 5th in the league.

We have come a long way in a year.

I know many of you don't care for the Sporting News or media pre season predictions, but it is still nice to see us ranked in the top 25 in their poll.


----------



## jason.horner24

I think we'll be fine. I'm very excited about the young guys coming in; of course that's me being biased. 

But I believe this recruiting class as a whole will push competition to a new level on this team.  That could only mean good things for the culture and attitude of the program.


----------



## sycamorebacker

For those that have not seen it:  Last year, Sagarin had the MVFC as the 12th conference in the nation.  The Big Ten East and West was 5th and 9th.   The next highest AA conference is 20th.  And we are ahead of the MAC east and west.


----------



## bent20

sycamorebacker said:


> For those that have not seen it:  Last year, Sagarin had the MVFC as the 12th conference in the nation.  The Big Ten East and West was 5th and 9th.   The next highest AA conference is 20th.  And we are ahead of the MAC east and west.



More importantly, we finished 92nd, seven places ahead of Purdue (three back from Indiana). I really want us to win that game!

http://sagarin.com/sports/cfsend.htm


----------



## jason.horner24

That would be Amazing! Continue the upswing of the program. A big signature win that would be.


----------



## BisonCardinal

Pretty cool how many P5 teams are ranked under you.


----------



## jason.horner24

Do you guys think it's a possibility or the intentions of the program to play more than one FBS school in a season?


----------



## bent20

jason.horner24 said:


> Do you guys think it's a possibility or the intentions of the program to play more than one FBS school in a season?



We played Ball State and Indiana last year and both Purdue and Indiana in 2013. Unfortunately, that was the down year after Miles left - Sanford's first season - and we only won one game (we still almost beat Purdue that year though, 20-14 was the final score). We also played Eastern Michigan and Northern Illinois in 2008. I think I might be missing another one from recent years. It only works if we play teams that are beatable.


----------



## jason.horner24

Yeah, I remember them talking about the Purdue game during the campus visit. I can't wait for the season to start! Orientation is next week. And then Sep. 5th will be here before you know it!


----------



## jason.horner24

Who would you like to see us play?


----------



## bent20

Low hanging fruit is the best. Bottom feeders from the power five and mid-level MAC and Sunbelt schools. They're beatable and they count just as much - in terms of playoff eligibility - as the bigger schools. We've played many of the best over the years and it never works out to the FCS school's advantage.


----------



## jason.horner24

Makes sense. I agree I believe we could really take advantage of the MAC.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Other teams played in the last 5 years include Western Kentucky (a convincing win), Louisville, Cincinnati, and Penn State.  We played Louisville and Cincinnati pretty tough before running out of gas.  Penn State was not very competitive-we got manhandled on the lines.


----------



## jason.horner24

In your opinion how do you think the next two recruiting classes could help the program move forward?


----------



## Birdfan

I really love this site and cant believe I just found it. I appreciate it as an alumni. Find  myself on it all day!

The Sycamores are going to have a great season and hopefully have the recruiting class to do some damage this year


----------



## new sycamore fan

The staff has to keep replenishing the lines on both sides of the ball, and have enough depth to redshirt all but a select group each year.  The incoming class this year looks good, with a good mix of skill positions and linemen.  The key is to keep finding the diamonds in the rough, and having kids that want to be with and stay with the program.  If you look at the past 8 years (since I've been following because of the kids), only a fraction of each recruiting class is intact after 4 or 5 years.  That needs to improve.  Last season, we lost what, 8 Seniors, maybe 4 of which started?  This year will be some better, but still not great, and nothing like what you see at NDSU, which loses 10-12 starting Seniors every year and just replenishes. There was a reason the program was able to make a dramatic turnaround after so many years of basement dwelling.  Miles first recruiting class stayed largely intact, and after taking their lumps for a couple of years, were seasoned starters and leaders as Juniors and Seniors.  Oh, and the most important thing in being able to remain competitive every year?  Have a confident, productive QB that stays healthy.


----------



## niklz62

I think you might see 2 FBS teams in the years that allow 12 games.  

speculation only


----------



## jason.horner.902

Enjoying the campus right now at New Student Orientation (I'm in the parent orientation of course) it starts today... Excited and proud! GOO SYCAMORES!!!


----------



## STATE Fan 95

I walked outside the statium last night and noticed they painted the press box and also painted the steps blue on some isles and white on others.  Did not notice any other changes.


----------



## jason.horner.902

Cool! Should be an excellent experience come Sep. 5th. 

Does anyone have an ETA on the new Stadium?


----------



## Gotta Hav

STATE Fan 95 said:


> I walked outside the statium last night and noticed they painted the press box and also painted the steps blue on some isles and white on others.  Did not notice any other changes.



Thanks for the update!   Now this would take some money......it would be nice, for young and old alike, if they just took the center stairs, and placed a hand rail up the middle of it.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Gotta Hav said:


> Thanks for the update!   Now this would take some money......it would be nice, for young and old alike, *if they just took the center stairs, and placed a hand rail up the middle of it.*


Yes, yes it certainly would.


----------



## STATE Fan 95

jason.horner.902 said:


> Cool! Should be an excellent experience come Sep. 5th.
> 
> Does anyone have an ETA on the new Stadium?[/QU.E]
> 
> Could be awhile.  There is a thread about I used mewhere around here. In short the obstacles they are going to fix Hulman Center up first.  Why build something that is only going to be used 6 times a year (ISU Admin thinking). And the last thinking is where is FCS football going with the paying of players thing coming about.
> 
> I would think they could also make an outdoor concert venue to raise money for the cost of stadium.
> 
> They were suppose to do a study on if they should fix and repair the stadium or what to do with it.  Have not heard the outcome of that.


----------



## southernindianaballer

STATE Fan 95 said:


> jason.horner.902 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! Should be an excellent experience come Sep. 5th.
> 
> Does anyone have an ETA on the new Stadium?[/QU.E]
> 
> Could be awhile.  There is a thread about I used mewhere around here. In short the obstacles they are going to fix Hulman Center up first.  Why build something that is only going to be used 6 times a year (ISU Admin thinking). And the last thinking is where is FCS football going with the paying of players thing coming about.
> 
> I would think they could also make an outdoor concert venue to raise money for the cost of stadium.
> 
> They were suppose to do a study on if they should fix and repair the stadium or what to do with it.  Have not heard the outcome of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stadium - to add... I think the President made a public statement about 4 months ago regarding the football stadium (it's in a thread on here somewhere) and said he wanted to finalize funding and plans on the Hulman Center before attacking the football stadium issue (something similar to that).  We may be close or far from funding the Hulman Center project - any ideas?.  Seems everyone wants it but TH needs to find funding and they are currently poor.  Heard a hotel tax may be part of the plan to fund it.  Things are moving forward - not sure about the pace of things...
> Also, noticed the "for sale" sign on the property between the new track and field stadium and Hwy 41 has been removed and a few parking lights are being installed and part of the area is being paved for parking - likely for the track and field stadium?  500 Wabash will be impressive and help downtown - heard a Brothers Restaurant & Bar may locate there and a high end beauty/makeup place.  Ballyhoos is painting a new mural on their building.  Heard Champagne Velvet is making a comeback soon and will have a nice conference area and bar downtown along with other specialty brews.  J Gumbos is serving alcohol now in a cool looking place.  The Health and Nursing (whatever they decided to call it) building should be starting a major renovation soon.  Normal Hal should be complete in a couple months.  The towers are under major renovation, fountain in renovation, and old biz and ed buildings have been demolished.  Also, heard more student type apartment living may be coming to the Long John Silvers area downtown.  The Deming Center is looking very nice now - new living area for students.  Overall - crazy nice stuff going on at a pretty good clip.  I'm sure people want to see the track and field stadium finished soon - any thoughts/ideas?  Anyone?
Click to expand...


----------



## needles

I hate to be a downer regarding a new football stadium but according to Rex Kendall, the director of Alumni Affairs a new football stadium is NOT in the university's master plan. He also said Dr Bradley has no plans to address the football stadium during his tenure as President of the University. I heard his words with my own two ears in response to a direct question regarding a new football stadium less than a month ago.


----------



## treeman

needles said:


> I hate to be a downer regarding a new football stadium but according to Rex Kendall, the director of Alumni Affairs a new football stadium is NOT in the university's master plan. He also said Dr Bradley has no plans to address the football stadium during his tenure as President of the University. I heard his words with my own two ears in response to a direct question regarding a new football stadium less than a month ago.



I can't imagine the university investing in a football stadium with the current college football landscape. Once everything settles down and we find out where we stand in division 1 football, that's when we will at least see plans with a stadium. One thing that is for sure "if" we are going to compete at a D1 level, we NEED a new football stadium.


----------



## needles

I could not agree with you more. The football stadium situation is atrocious to say the least.


----------



## tjbison

treeman said:


> I can't imagine the university investing in a football stadium with the current college football landscape. Once everything settles down and we find out where we stand in division 1 football, that's when we will at least see plans with a stadium. One thing that is for sure "if" we are going to compete at a D1 level, we NEED a new football stadium.



I'll bet the G5 come to the FCS before the FCS moves to the G5 in scholarship level

By that I mean fcs will be DI NCAA football and the P5 will be the NFL feeder league


----------



## jason.horner.902

Is anyone else dying with anticipation of the season! I can't wait, it's right around the corner. Hopefully I can meet some of you guys.


----------



## blueblazer

jason.horner.902 said:


> Is anyone else dying with anticipation of the season! I can't wait, it's right around the corner. Hopefully I can meet some of you guys.


I'm having knee replacement surgery on August 5, my rehab incentive is not missing the opening game, if I have to I will be wheeled in on a hospital bed.
Always excited for Sycamore football, hope to meet you at one of the home games.


----------



## jason.horner.902

Well I'll be hoping for your fast recovery. We'll be at least 3 games. The first 2  ( can't miss my son's first game and have to make the Perdue game) but also I'll make the Youngstown game as I coached allot of kids on that team in high school. Should be fun.


----------



## jason.horner.902

Being so far away, I wish the in house media coverage was more in depth. I wish they took more advantage of YouTube and other media sources like that. I see other teams in the conference that does.


----------



## jason.horner.902

jason.horner.902 said:


> Being so far away, I wish the in house media coverage was more in depth. I wish they took more advantage of YouTube and other media sources like that. I see other teams in the conference that does.



I just got the news about the ESPN3 deal... That should help allot!


----------



## Da_California_Beans

The ESPN3 deal is confusing! Will those of us in California be able to watch the games on TV? Or is that only starting in November? If they aren't on ESPN3, does ISU have a live stream of some sort? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jason.horner.902

Da_California_Beans said:


> The ESPN3 deal is confusing! Will those of us in California be able to watch the games on TV? Or is that only starting in November? If they aren't on ESPN3, does ISU have a live stream of some sort? Thanks in advance!



I think there is a paid subscription to SycamoreVision


----------



## niklz62

i think just about every team has a pay site that is ok at best.  none are as good as espn3 and i dont think espn3 is as good as broadcast tv.  i watch on my xbox one but this year i think im going to hook up my computer to my tv instead.  i tended to miss the first couple plays after a commercial on espn3.  I basically never saw a kickoff


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

niklz62 said:


> i think just about every team has a pay site that is ok at best.  none are as good as espn3 and i dont think espn3 is as good as broadcast tv.  i watch on my xbox one but this year i think im going to hook up my computer to my tv instead.  i tended to miss the first couple plays after a commercial on espn3.  I basically never saw a kickoff



Sycamore Vision is better than nothing but ESPN3 is the best route.  My understanding is ISU bought all new production equipment (HD cameras etc..) this year, so I think the production on Sycamore Vision might be better.  I use ESPN3 often and have found using my computer to be the best option.  I bought a high quality HDMI cable at Best Buy and hooked my computer into my TV.  Your internet speed makes a big difference.  Since we switched to Comcast cable internet the speed increase made a big difference.


----------



## ISUCC

Really, all you need to do is buy Apple TV, ROKU, or Chromecast and ALL your ESPN3 problems will be solved, and in the meantime drop cable TV all together like I did and you'll save a ton of $$ monthly as well.


----------

